# Virginia Spider ID.



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm back home in Virginia for winter break.  Its freezing here compared to socal!  Anyway, I found this spider roaming my parents house. Its about an inch in legspan.  Can anyone ID it?  I think its either a huntsman or crab spider but I don't know exactly.  Thanks!


----------



## TNeal (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a type of wolfspider to me.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 7, 2008)

I've narrowed it down to the genus Xysticus, a type of Crab Spider.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 7, 2008)

hi,
I´m sorry to say tht, but you´re both wrong --> Philodromidae 
No Thomisidae or Lycosidae (eyepattern + habitus do not match those 2 families)


----------



## eresus (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with Philodromidae. It can be a Philodromus sp. What do you think, improver?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 7, 2008)

hi,
might be, but could also be Thanatus sp. - can´t see the posterior eye row.


----------



## eresus (Jan 7, 2008)

The ophistosoma seems to me poligonal rather oval (Thanatus has oval ophistosoma). But this can be tricky. 

The best way is looking for interocular distance in the posterior row as you said well. The angle is not the best to see the interocular distance. But it seems that the Posterior Median eyes has bigger length than the distance of one them to the Posterior Lateral eyes. The best would be a dorsal view. 
If you have the specimen, Kyle Dickerson, please measure the distance between the eyes in posterior row (those which are more near the abdomen).
If really the PM eyes have much more length than the distance from PM and PL then it would be a Philodromus. And it agrees with the shape of ophistosoma. Otherwise, it leave us at Thanatus.


Legend:
PLR - Posterior Lateral Right eye
PM - Posterior Median eyes

The lines in ophistosoma (abdomen) provides an idea of the relative lengths in ophistosoma. Better to see photos from above, than inclined angles. Next time, please took photos from above. Thank you.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 7, 2008)

hi,
you´re right:
If the posterior eye row is less recurve and the distance between posterior median eyes is more than the distance between posterior median eyes and posterior lateral eyes we´ve got Philodromus.
If the posterior eye row is strongly recurve and the distance between the anterior median eyes is less than the distance between anterior median eyes and posterior median eyes we´ve got Thanatus sp.
Additionally Thanatus sp. usually show a distinct pattern in the heart area.
Most likely it is a Philodromus sp.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 7, 2008)

I also think its Philodromus sp.  Here's a dorsal view.


----------



## eresus (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you. This enhances even more the Philodromus sp. hypothesis.


----------

